# When is Enough?????



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver was 2 years old in July 2007 and he has his CGN and his CD titles. I'm presently working on his open training. It took me 10 trials to get his CD and it wasn't because he didn't know his stuff but he would shut down in the ring during his off lead healing - this was prior to July/07. After turning 2 years old, he seemed to have a positive "attitude" change. He wanted to work. So, I put him in 2 Novice trials on the weekend just to see if there was a change in the ring as well. Well, there wasn't and he again shut down totally on the off lead heal exercise and we were disqualified. Even the judge was puzzled by his "shutdown" and said it was a shame as he was a terrific working boy on all of his other exercises.

Now, we attend classes every week & he LOVES it - he's just prancing on his off lead work. He is also the same way working at home. It's the ring!!! I must say that we did the sanction match thing before, during & after trials, he hasn't had any negative experiences in the ring, and I'm positive & upbeat before, during and after. 

I'm at a loss as to what to do with him. Do I continue with the obedience, try rally to get him "up" as I get to talk to him and encourage or just give him a break to see what comes of it. (I am getting Nygel ready for Novice trials in the spring as well)

Any suggestions! Help!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I can't imagine why he is shutting down like that. I am torn whether to give him a break or a change of pace working him. But there are more experienced people here that will have great suggestions I am sure of that. Good luck with Nygel!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

He was shutting down on the recall as well - coming in at a crawl like I beat him (so embarrassing) but we cured that completely. I actually have to be quick on the recall command in the ring or I would get picked up for anticipating. When the judge says "call you dog" I call him immediately. Now it's just the heel off lead and we work totally off lead in Open. 

The sad thing is that he is such an impressive looking boy when he's working ... I just want him to be happy when he's working in ALL exercises. 

(this is embarrassing to admit but we were at an outdoor trial in the summer and came to the heel off lead exercise. There was a tree in the ring to the side and when we did our about turn beside the tree, he just went & laid down in the shade. Hey, maybe he was the smart one as it was HOT!)

Nygel is going to be my steady Eddie. I can see that already! He aims to please!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Laurel does that crawl when coming on recall but only when we have visitors. It is soooooo embarrassing to have new pup owners come in the yard and then see Laurel look like she has been beat. In Laurel's case she was sucha cluts as a pupper and way big that she developed that around strangers. When it is just her and I she will com running the through her self on her back and slide up to you. It is quite amusing but I know your embarrassment over the other.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

First, let me say that I have been teaching handling and obedience classes in my area for 22 years now. (Can I say that I started when I was ten without being struck by lightning?)

I've seen this several times. My take has been to actually not train weekly in class. I might take another dog, if you have one, and bring Oliver along, letting him watch from a crate. After a few weeks of doing this, enter him either at a match or a show and see what happens. If he really loves it, he'll respond in the ring as he might have in class.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

That is actually a good idea! We start our next session of classes next Tuesday & I hadn't committed Oliver yet. I do train Nyg as well on Tuesdays. Oliver could be an observer!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I knew my smart friend would come around and post something intelligent.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe he senses your anxiety in the ring? I suggest that you do something to relax before the competition. Also, chew some gum so that he does not smell the fear on you.

Doggies are very sensitive to our feelings, and he may be picking that up.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How are YOU in the ring? If he's up and animated for everything else, there may be *something* that happens with you for the off-leash heel. Even you getting anxious that he'll flatten out may be causing it to happen to a degree. Does he lag on the on-leash heeling?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As far as I know, I'm calm & not anxious at all. In the last show, I had my title already so no pressure at all. His on-lead heeling & figure 8 exercise was great - he was even forging a bit as he was very anxious to perform. I've tried to analyze things and I've had a friend, who has been going to shows with me, to watch & analyze. She doesn't see anything either. When I "lost him" on the off lead heel exercise on Saturday, I gave him an upbeat "Let's Go" and still nothing. "Let's Go" is our let's have fun saying! The ironical thing is that he comes out of the ring with his tail just a wagging. Maybe I SHOULD get after him and confine him to his kennel.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Time to pull out the old video camera and analyze.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How do you act in between exercises...in the ring and in training...?

Do you have a predictable play/reward pattern in between exercises that changes when you get in the ring???


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you have a predictable play/reward pattern in between exercises that changes when you get in the ring???[/QUOTE]

LibertyMe raises a very good point. This is where I would look. How you use food, toys and praise in training. The stuff you can't take in the ring.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there someone in your class who can watch you at trials and tell you if you're doing anything differently? Dusty went through huge agility ring stress issues and we had to take a break entirely for a few months, then train with a new much more positive trainer for a few months, and he still wasn't running in trials nearly as well as in class. Someone pointed out that I was using a much higher voice at trials (because I was trying so hard to keep him happy), and little things like that I was doing differently. He still doesn't run quite as fast at trials because he gets tired (he's an old boy) and there's still some residual stress, but it helped a lot to have someone point out little things I was doing differently in trials.


----------

